# Accidentally deleted the dictionary on Kindle Touch



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2016)

How can I download the dictionary I deleted to my Kindle? I was deleting some old books and somehow I deleted the dictionary too.
Thanks,
Regina


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Go to either your archive or the MYC&D page and download it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How can I download the dictionary I deleted to my Kindle? I was deleting some old books and somehow I deleted the dictionary too.
> Thanks,
> Regina


Not to worry! If you use the serach (the magnifying glass icon) on the the kindle and type in dictionary, it should show the ones you have. Best is to set it to show 'cloud' before searching so it doesn't just show what's on the device. Find the one you want and touch to download.

Alternatively, do a similar search within "Manage Your Content & Devices" under "your account" at Amazon . . . from there it's fairly straightforward how to send it to your device, but do, please, feel free to ask if it's new to you.

Welcome to kboards!


----------

